# Plans for a Lathe Tailstock Turret by Harold Hall



## HMF (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/new_project_plans_for_a_lathe_tailstock_turret/

Needing to make a batch of turned parts that require to be drilled on the lathe, the reader will have found the need to repeatedly interchange drill and centre drill quite a chore. If needing to be tapped also then it will be even more time consuming. This though can be avoided by the use of a simple tailstock turret such as the one in this project.


----------

